# Civil Service Exam



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

Has anyone received any paper work from them, as far as where they are going to take the test, etc...? I signed up for the exam about 1.5-2 months ago and I have not heard anything from them.

Stay Safe.


----------



## stinghornets43 (Jun 21, 2004)

My understanding is that if you signed up via the internet, your notice to appear will be available on-line two weeks prior to the exam. 

I don't recall how far in advance they send out the notices if you sent in the application via snail mail.


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

I signed up on-line and have not received anything yet either. Like Stinghornets said I don't think they send anything out until a month before the test. Did you sign up online? if you did you can check your status at the HRD web site.

http://www.mass.gov/hrd/csintro.htm

Good Luck.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

Be patient. The Civil Service takes there jolly time !! :roll:


----------



## stinghornets43 (Jun 21, 2004)

In re-reading the the announcement, the notice to appear will be sent 4 weeks prior to the exam. If you are looking to get law enforcement experience credit, the form will be available on-line around the 18th of March or so. 

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

Thanks for all the help, I signed up via the internet. Im just waiting for some kind of answer or something from Civil Service. Oh well just keep on waiting. :roll:


----------



## stinghornets43 (Jun 21, 2004)

HRD website indicates that the "Exam Announcement" have been sent. Good luck to all.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Mine too, i have to take it at Fall River


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

i heard if you take the civil service exam the results are good for only one year, does anyone know if that is true?


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

Civil service exam results are good until the next civil service exam.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Holy good God... five hours for that exam? Is that really accurate? Anyone recall how long the MSP exam was in '02... I thought it was about 3 hours... including the time they kept us in the Centrum's stadium seating rotting for about an hour.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

> Holy good God... five hours for that exam? Is that really accurate? Anyone recall how long the MSP exam was in '02... I thought it was about 3 hours... including the time they kept us in the Centrum's stadium seating rotting for about an hour


Cowboy, you have to figure that due to the streamlined process and stunning quickness of the Massachusetts Civil Service division, 4 hours and 55 minutes will be for waiting in line, processing, instructions, etc, and five minutes will be remaining for the test. :lol: :lol:


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

If you finish early, do you have to wait until everyone is finish?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

NegroRotary";p="62349 said:


> If you finish early, do you have to wait until everyone is finish?


Once you finish, you are free to leave. 100 questions actually goes by pretty fast, if you are in there for more than 1 and 1/2 hours, maybe you should re-think your career aspirations.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Robocop, I'm an especially big fan of the "Hurry up and wait" process... I hope they do that at the Civil Service exam... that would be wonderful. I got Doherty High in worcester as my testing site... anyone else?


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

I got Doherty as well.


----------



## Gateway2CapeSummer (Feb 10, 2005)

According to the HRD's Website notices have been sent, and if you are register on the site, you can view them! Just like soxrocks said, if it takes you more than 1.5 hrs to complete, then it might not be your thing. They say 5 hrs for the entire process. But you get 3 hrs for the test itself, the long process is listening to the proctor go thru the procedures. Good luck everyone, see those of you who are taking it at Plymouth North HS!


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Plymouth here too... unk:


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Well i'm used the 100 question, in the academy with have only one hour for a 100 question test, and we have to score 80 or better

no one going to fall river?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Who else is taking it at the Cosentino Middle School in Haverhill?
If So, get there early... Parking goes quick... *


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

KozmoKramer";p="62441 said:


> *Who else is taking it at the Cosentino Middle School in Haverhill?
> If So, get there early... Parking goes quick... *


High School in Haverhill


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

In 03 I was at Quincy N. Got in right at 10 and was out by 12.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

I got roslindale again, same place as last year. 

Got mine in the mail on either tues or wens.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

NegroRotary";p="62438 said:


> no one going to fall river?


I am.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Oh good, someone from here going to fall river, hope to see you there body, if you like you can have my cell.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I took the firefighter Exam at Durfee last year, I was home by 1.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm taking my test at Hyde Park High. I live in Newton and that's where I gotta take it this is gonna suck. I hope the test goes quick. I was the first one out of the school last time. The Trooper that was at the school for the test was like couldn't handle it. I was like no I finished. And left. 

Scott :rock:


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Dude is not the right #, but you can have that one if you want.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

NegroRotary";p="64460 said:


> Dude is not the right #, but you can have that one if you want.


 :shock:


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Integrity? i think i heard that word before. But i wouldn't put my real information in here.


----------



## fscpd910 (Apr 3, 2004)

NegroRotary";p="64544 said:


> Integrity? i think i heard that word before. But i wouldn't put my real information in here.


"Wanted by the Police" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

how much reward?


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

It was my old # from FL, but when i moved i changed it.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't understand any of this.


----------



## stinghornets43 (Jun 21, 2004)

Dunngeon,
I am finding this a little hard to follow as well. What does telephone numbers have to do with this thread?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I think it's because Mr. NR had phone numbers and personal information in his profile. Now I think what he's saying is that it wasn't his info, it was somebody else's plus an old phone number??? :-s


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

why is that my info is a problem? I'm here to get info how to be a cop in Mass like everyone else.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Cops don't ever give out their personal info!

It's called a "safety issue."


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

My town is not Civil Service, been working there for 1 year now. Just took Civil Serivce test and hoping to leave my town for a Civil Service town as the benefits seem to be better from those I have talked that are on a Civil Service Town.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes D i know that, i'm not giving out my current info, but thanks for the advise. Now i'm just waiting for August for the result. Hopefully i get lucky enough to get pick up by a department.


----------

